# Friday....



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well its been Friday down here for nearly 11 hours! so youre getting a Friday thread, end of.

This Seiko 6138-0011 chronograph for me... Im really digging it, 70's style!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Well its been Friday down here for nearly 11 hours! so youre getting a Friday thread, end of.


I like your style & your watch Jon 

I`m off to get some kip soon wearing this....

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

One week i was going to suggest a theme but always get beat to it :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's only 5 to 12

Somebody cheated again

 :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

had mine on all week tomorrow will be no different.










jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, well as I said its been Friday for almost half a day here... so you were getting a thread... Anyway I cant ***** around waiting for the rest of the world to catch up, I've little time today as the final edit of the book is underway and will be hopefully published this weekend 

Jas, great to see youre wearing yours as well 

Mac, doesnt that keep you awake?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> LOL, well as I said its been Friday for almost half a day here... so you were getting a thread... Anyway I cant ***** around waiting for the rest of the world to catch up, I've little time today as the final edit of the book is underway and will be hopefully published this weekend
> 
> Jas, great to see youre wearing yours as well
> 
> Mac, doesnt that keep you awake?


until my bullhead comes back its pretty much all i wear to work ,it is a stonker of a watch imo.

jason.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac, doesnt that keep you awake?


I wear shades  :lol:

I`d love to get one of these :drool:










Pic taken from HERE, I hope you don`t mind me using your photo Colin :wink2:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

At work on nights so wearing a Casio ana-digi beater










Then this when i get home , Another ana-digi


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Crap, not Friday this soon. 










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well its been Friday down here for nearly 11 hours! so youre getting a Friday thread, end of.
> 
> This Seiko 6138-0011 chronograph for me... Im really digging it, 70's style!


Jon that Converse high-top is, shall we say, rather bright. :blind: Perhaps you should run around outside and "dirty them up" a bit. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Orient Blue Mako (on bracelet at last!) :tongue2:










the bracelet came from this:........:lol:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Starting the day with a Tutima:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll give the Speedy a rest today and wear the 8 for a change...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

OM for me on this miserable day.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Been wearing this for most of the week.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

another day with the Anonimo


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

My new arrival gets an airing today...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Elgin today.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Marathon SAR on Bernhardt instruments bracelet.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Now switched to my newest arrival, Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT Alarm:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Red and black day U2 day Go night ( hey thats a nice idea for a bezal insert must call Rolex  )

Martin


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The middle one of these again...










... hasn't been off my wrist much in the last fortnight.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been going through two or three a day this week before I head back to the wilds of British Columbia for three weeks will probably take this new aquisition


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Today, the PRS20:










all the best

Jan


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This one for me, its keeping great time :thumbup:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

I will be wearing this for the weekend as i am taking the 710 down to glasgow.










Enjoy your weekend

Cheers Brian.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

giving this one a bashing today.....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Giving the Sammi a try today and seeing if I feel any better about the bezel colour. :huh:

Alasdair


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Since Monday...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

O&W MP for most of the week and...










JLC MGT today


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JLC (Master Quartz) today for me too. 










Then when I get home will cange to the Heuer 1000M Quartz










Cheers S


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

break-3 said:


> My new arrival gets an airing today...


Congrats on your new arrival, that looks superb - great case & lug design :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT4 for me:










Cheers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This rare beast for me:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

24 jewel auto Connie, adjusted 5 positions, recently serviced and with new Omega crown


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I was wearing this ...










...but then the post arrived with a Toshi I bought from DaveME (thanks Dave :thumbsup: ). A quick notch later (it was 22mm) and it is now on my modded OM.










_Sooo_ much nicer than a NATO, if you ask me  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I fancy something with a coin edge, onion crown & cathedral hands B)

*Buran, Poljot cal.3105 (modified 3133), 17 Jewels*



















I`ve just discovered that it`s been over three years since I last took a photo of this watch


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

A small stop on the way back from BesanÃ§on to take this foggy pic.

Bertrand


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Griff said:


> 24 jewel auto Connie, adjusted 5 positions, recently serviced and with new Omega crown


Very nice. looks better with the steel tho.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

This today










HAGWE


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Put this on now as the other Seiko has broken


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Poljot Strela today.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Felca Seascoper.... :tongue2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> Been going through two or three a day this week before I head back to the wilds of British Columbia for three weeks will probably take this new aquisition


The "wilds of British Columbia", so you are going to East Hastings Street in Vancouver.  Remember don't make eye contact.

Later,

William


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

excuse the dirty crystal but got this on today has ive pretty much had it on for the last two weeks


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

For me this old thing:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well done, JoT...one of my favorite chrono divers...with the bond hands you can always read the sub-dials....even at 1,000ft. Very cool.

I went with this today...

*RLT 4*










:cheers:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> The "wilds of British Columbia", so you are going to East Hastings Street in Vancouver.  Remember don't make eye contact.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I have never seen anything like Downtown Eastside and I have been around a bit! :lol: I am heading up to Smithers and Terrace at some point as well as Vancouver, Rouyn-Noranda and Toronto; any of you Canucks in the neighbourhood?



SharkBike said:


> Well done, JoT...one of my favorite chrono divers...with the bond hands you can always read the sub-dials....even at 1,000ft. Very cool.


Thanks I am really pleased with it, black dial and skeleton hands a good combo. Only downside are the red sub-dial hands they are not that visible in certain light conditions .. but I can live with it


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This Hanowa today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This isn't mine but I'm wearing it anyway. I'm trying to find out more about it.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

JLC, Master Compressor Dive Chronograph


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

spirit for me:










have a nice weekend

s!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Back to old faithful today............


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Titanium MM on Toshi for me today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this for the rest of the day.

_Seiko 6139-6002_










I'm constantly surprised by how much fun this watch is


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Changed over to my Bathys auto Ruthenium on its new Toshi :tongue2: :tongue2: (cheers Rich :thumbsup: ). Sorry about the cr4p piccy among todays excellent photos. :cry2:

Alasdair


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> changed over to this for the rest of the day.
> 
> _Seiko 6139-6002_
> 
> ...


that is superb and if ever you want to get rid of it please let me know ,has to be in youre list of seiko's i must own.

jason.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> This isn't mine but I'm wearing it anyway. I'm trying to find out more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an elegant piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

After wearing my EZM2 for two weeks I put this on yesterday:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This for me - lovely :wub:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m at work wearing this...

*Heuer 200m Professional Model 844-2.TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa.early 1980s*.










Plus it`s younger distant cousin....

*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Still this one


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

adrian said:


> Still this one


Thats nice ,rlt 43 today sorry no pics at present


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

twickersdude "soxa"


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> Been going through two or three a day this week before I head back to the wilds of British Columbia for three weeks will probably take this new aquisition


John that is lovely.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> twickersdude "soxa"


love that dial, as cool as B)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Speedy for me










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

good old Nautilus Titan for me. Hey Bertrand, what were you up to in Besancon?










cheers

andy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new arrival today:

V-Max










Pic nicked from Chronomaster as I have only just received it!

Mark


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Changed over to the OM.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Off down town for a wander around so changed to the U-Boat


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> This for me - lovely :wub:


love the oris - shame your camera is f**ked :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > changed over to this for the rest of the day.
> ...


Form within an orderly queue Jas but I don't see it being flipped any time soon :cry2:

Great pic BTW Rich


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> love the oris - shame your camera is f**ked :lol:


I spent all afternoon painting that masterpiece, I'll have you know !!! How dare you !!!

...oh ok, I pressed a button in Photodeluxe 

I'm seriously impressed with it (...the Oris, not Photodeluxe), got a lovely "heft" to it, oozes quality :drool:










another botched pic


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > love the oris - shame your camera is f**ked :lol:
> ...


Sorry, I was just taking the p*ss, I think they are great pics, perhaps we should have a photoshop thread 

Or we could have a Oris diver thread


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

That's a beaut too... much better in the flesh than can be seen in a photo.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> I have never seen anything like Downtown Eastside and I have been around a bit! :lol: I am heading up to Smithers and Terrace at some point as well as Vancouver, Rouyn-Noranda and Toronto; any of you Canucks in the neighbourhood?


Let us know when you'll be in Toronto, I may be able to make it to the big city (things are a bit "up in the air" with a sick relative right now).

Later,

William


----------

